# What's your sexual orientation?



## jarejare3 (Jan 8, 2012)

So yeah, Lately i've been going through massive Gbatemp education about what happen during the past few years and i figured that 80% of the tempers are trolls.....(AND GAY TOO)

So What are You???? DISCUSS!

PS:NO PORN Please


----------



## Devin (Jan 8, 2012)

I am asexual.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Jan 8, 2012)

I am straight. Cant really say much else.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jan 8, 2012)

LAWL.. Actually, there are a lot of gay people on the TEMP. I think that's the only reason why I became more open minded and accepting of other's sexual orientations.. Still straight though


----------



## tlyee61 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm straight.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 8, 2012)

```
Shoutbox
jarejare3 - (22:02)
whats the religion thing about anyway?

jarejare3 - (22:00)
but where does it belongs?

jarejare3 - (22:00)
anytime

jarejare3 - (22:00)
sure

kevan - (21:59)
Do it ^_^

prowler_ - (21:58)
if not, it wouldn't be good to start a topic about who is gay and who's not.

prowler_ - (21:57)
Has GBAtemp gotten over the whole religion thing yet

jarejare3 - (21:47)
you mean gay?

Zarcon - (21:46)
80% of the members are trolls. :D

jarejare3 - (21:44)
*poll

jarejare3 - (21:43)
cause if i haven't know better i say 80% of the temp here are gay....
```
For the uninformed.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm straight.

What are we supposed to discuss here?


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 8, 2012)

Straight all the way (with a hint of metro) but I admire fictional masculine beautiful looking men like those in dere anime and games. I've also an obsession with aesthetics and spontaneously post half naked pictures of myself on the interwebz.


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 8, 2012)

soulx said:


> ```
> Shoutbox
> jarejare3 - (22:02)
> whats the religion thing about anyway?
> ...


THe fuck....


----------



## Snailface (Jan 8, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> snipsy snip
> 
> NO PORN Please


I guess Valwin is not allowed to post here then  

inb4 
this thread will not end well 

(I'm trying to keep this thread light-hearted--I'm an optimist)


----------



## prowler (Jan 8, 2012)

Everyone knows what I am by now.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 8, 2012)

waitwaitwait... asexual =/= good for either gender (bisexual)

but I'm straight.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Jan 8, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Everyone knows what I am by now.


I dont.


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 8, 2012)

Bobbyloujo said:


> waitwaitwait... asexual =/= good for either gender (bisexual)
> 
> but I'm straight.


Opps, didn't noticed that, done rediting


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm a leftie, but sometimes I go with my right...err, wait...

Straight. Obviously.


----------



## prowler (Jan 8, 2012)

Giggtysword344 said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone knows what I am by now.
> ...


Then that's cool because who cares about knowing others sexuality on a forum.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Jan 8, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


Great Answer!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 8, 2012)

Asexual prefers neither gender.

Bi-Sexual will go both ways.

Seriously, some of the users are on this forum are just stupid. Know the difference!

And for what's it's worth, I'm straight.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jan 8, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


Sometimes it keeps us from saying the wrong things and offending certain people who get butt hurt easily


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Asexual prefers neither gender.
> 
> Bi-Sexual will go both ways.
> 
> ...


Thank you for pointing that out.... Reeditng again...


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 8, 2012)

Straight... but I love everyone *bats eyelashes* loool.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 8, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Asexual prefers neither gender.
> ...



Sorry for sounding like dick. It just annoys me when people don't know the difference.


----------



## sputnix (Jan 8, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Asexual prefers neither gender.
> 
> Bi-Sexual will go both ways.
> 
> ...


pretty sure he mean't asexual as a joke but maybe you know more than I do
anywho I'm straight can't stop loving dem boobies


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 8, 2012)

Also, could a mod change the title maybe? It just sounds sort of offensive "Are you homo"...Change it to "Tempers Sexuality thread" or something of the like.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jan 8, 2012)

sputnix said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Asexual prefers neither gender.
> ...


and dat ass.. in a non homo way of course


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 8, 2012)

suprgamr232 said:


> Also, could a mod change the title maybe? It just sounds sort of offensive "Are you homo"...Change it to "Tempers Sexuality thread" or something of the like.



yeah it kind of does 
.. technically I'm a homo..sapien.


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 8, 2012)

Straight.

Most gbatemp members are openly gay?
I don't believe that.
Not that it matters, we're all human.


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 8, 2012)

suprgamr232 said:


> Also, could a mod change the title maybe? It just sounds sort of offensive "Are you homo"...Change it to "Tempers Sexuality thread" or something of the like.



Yeah i guess you're right, reporting for a change in thread name


----------



## Fudge (Jan 8, 2012)

Bisexual.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm straight. No dick riding will EVER happen!


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 8, 2012)

what about the furries?  me myself, I prefer robots.


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 8, 2012)

I identify as lesbian - and I'm a biological female as well.

It's fine.


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 8, 2012)

Helpful Corn said:


> what about the furries?  me myself, I prefer robots.


Done


----------



## dickfour (Jan 8, 2012)

I like to tag girls up the butt. Does that make me bi?


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 8, 2012)

dickfour said:


> I like to tag girls up the butt. Does that make me bi?


Well unless you like to grope their breast and sniff their panties and also get turn on by looking at a girl naked. Then no


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 8, 2012)

Straight, and I like lesbian porn

Hmm


----------



## R2DJ (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm kinda confused about one thing. I do have this fetish where I get really turned on when I see men get felt up by women. But I'm not attracted to men at all. Anyone care to tell me if that fetish is a straight thing or not?


----------



## sputnix (Jan 8, 2012)

R2DJ said:


> I'm kinda confused about one thing. I do have this fetish where I get really turned on when I see men get felt up by women. But I'm not attracted to men at all. Anyone care to tell me if that fetish is a straight thing or not?


there's nothing gay about it, it's like saying someone get's turned on by watching [insert porn maneuver here] it's just your preference so don't worry about it


----------



## smile72 (Jan 8, 2012)

Completely homosexual.


----------



## wasim (Jan 8, 2012)

Straight. 

i don't get it, how could people think of ............. Nevermind !


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 8, 2012)

What's furry count as? I'm straight, but many would call it "unusual" too.


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 8, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> What's furry count as? I'm straight, but many would call it "unusual" too.


To me a furry is not really a Sexual orientation....


----------



## smile72 (Jan 8, 2012)

Furry is more of a fetish.


----------



## googs (Jan 8, 2012)

this thread is makin me drowsy... keep ur dang sexuality too yourself! its not like anyone cares!( except pedobears...-_-)
but im straight tho....


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 8, 2012)

Straight. (even though it may not look like I am sometimes)


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 8, 2012)

googs said:


> this thread is makin me drowsy... keep ur dang sexuality too yourself! its not like anyone cares!( except pedobears...-_-)
> but im straight tho....


it's not like anyone can see whos gay or not... unless you admit it,, besides this thread is to show the diverse culture of Gbatemp. 
Doesn't matter What sexuality they are.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 8, 2012)

googs said:


> this thread is makin me drowsy... keep ur dang sexuality too yourself! its not like anyone cares!*( except pedobears.*..-_-)
> but im straight tho....



Either you're calling people here a bunch of young girls...or you have no idea what you're saying.
Perhaps both.

I'm straight.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 8, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> .. technically I'm a homo..sapien.


Technically you're a _Homo sapien*s*_.  The "s" is part of our species name.  And the "H" should always be capitalized.  Also, people in scientific circles always _italicize_ species names. 

If you want to be really technical, we're of the subspecies _Homo sapiens sapiens_.

*ON TOPIC*
I'm a _Homo sapiens_.  A straight one.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 8, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Jennyfurr said:
> 
> 
> > .. technically I'm a homo..sapien.
> ...


Ahhh, well I'm not in any scientific circles, squares, rectangles, etc., so please forgive me =P I hope the king of science doesn't beat me for not capitalizing that H. :


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 8, 2012)

i'm gay straight of course


----------



## Fat D (Jan 8, 2012)

I have told a closer community under a different name before, it is a bit complicated for me. Let me just give you the short version:
I have little to no desire for physical intercourse, but I find the thought of sex with a man way more disgusting than with a woman. Not against the ones who are into it, but I doubt it would be for me.
With erotica, I am pretty indiscriminate. I do not consume straight-up porn, I find the setting, the scene of a dirty picture far more appealing, it matters less what sex the people themselves are, as they are but parts of the scene to me. I guess there is also a scale of attraction vs. projection in there for me. Attraction because of the pretty ladies, projection because of the ability to imagine oneself in the setting.
So I guess you could call me a straight-bordering-on-asexual fetishist.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 8, 2012)

straight


----------



## Langin (Jan 8, 2012)

As homosexual as a homosexual can be.

Also there's no option for transsexual? ;P NO I am not transsexual. Just lol.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> straight


Assuming (from the text color) that you are a straight female who is attracted to males?


----------



## leic7 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm curious as to why all the other orientations have the "-sexual" part in the poll, but heterosexual doesn't (instead it's labelled as "straight")?


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 8, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> PS:NO PORN Please


*looks at s4mid4re*


----------



## Fat D (Jan 8, 2012)

Perhaps it is due to the word straight for heterosexual being gender-neutral, whereas gay, while not exclusively referring to male homosexuals, suggests a male poster, so to be unambiguously gender-neutral, it would have to read "gay/lesbian", and that would not be a significant shortening.


----------



## MakiManPR (Jan 8, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> I'm straight. No dick riding will EVER happen!



You never know


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 8, 2012)

Emphatically straight.

80% is a stupidly inaccurate percentage.


----------



## leic7 (Jan 8, 2012)

Fat D said:


> Perhaps it is due to the word straight for heterosexual being gender-neutral, whereas gay, while not exclusively referring to male homosexuals, suggests a male poster, so to be unambiguously gender-neutral, it would have to read "gay/lesbian", and that would not be a significant shortening.


What I was asking is why use "straight" instead of "heterosexual", it just looked kinda out of place with all the other ones that already had the "-sexual" part in them.

Btw, I don't think the word gay "suggests" a male poster - in my circles, that word is used as an adjective, not a noun, and it's gender neutral. If I say "My friend is gay." you won't know whether I'm referring to a woman or a man.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 8, 2012)

wtf man robot = corpse?

you sir, are a bigot.


----------



## Langin (Jan 8, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> jimmyemunoz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm straight. No dick riding will EVER happen!
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 8, 2012)

Dark Langin said:


> Also there's no option for transsexual? ;P NO I am not transsexual. Just lol.


Because that isn't an orientation.



astrangeone said:


> I identify as lesbian - and I'm a biological female as well.


Obviously. I don't know how you could be the former _without_ being the latter.


----------



## Youkai (Jan 8, 2012)

There are not enough possible choices XD

i just recently got to know several new "orientations"

there is 
Panasexual
Androsexual
3 different bi ones (normal bi, bi but only with the looks of a woman, bi but only with the looks of a man)
...


I for one would say without experience that is that i am bi for woman looks, which would say i would even hit a "guy" as long as he looks like a woman which would mean a "good" transsexual/Trap is an option as well.

thats why Bi is seperated into 3 cuz i as example wouldn't even touch a real girl if she would look male but would touch a guy if he looks female enough while normal bi would take everything they can get


----------



## Langin (Jan 8, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> > Also there's no option for transsexual? ;P NO I am not transsexual. Just lol.
> ...



Okay ;P


----------



## granville (Jan 8, 2012)

Fully straight. Though i fully respect any other sexual orientation (except raping dead bodies or animals or whatever else similar).


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 8, 2012)

granville said:


> Fully straight. Though i fully respect any other sexual orientation (*except raping dead bodies or animals or whatever else similar*).


I believe those are fetishes, rather than orientation.


----------



## kevan (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm straight... I proved this multiple times today


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 8, 2012)

You may guess what my orientation is ;D


----------



## granville (Jan 8, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> granville said:
> 
> 
> > Fully straight. Though i fully respect any other sexual orientation (*except raping dead bodies or animals or whatever else similar*).
> ...


Maybe true, i was more mentioning it because it was mentioned as a poll option lol!


----------



## emigre (Jan 8, 2012)

I am heterosexual. I also have a big BDSM fetish.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 8, 2012)

Straight!
 BOOBS ! lol
I thought I had role-play fetish.. at times its fun, but mostly just wanna get going.. dont wanna waste time thinking lol.


----------



## kevan (Jan 8, 2012)

Role playing is always fun


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 8, 2012)

kevan said:


> Role playing is always fun


lol trust me, when you wanna get going, you wanna get going.
you dont wanna bother using your brain to "act"


----------



## kevan (Jan 8, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> kevan said:
> 
> 
> > Role playing is always fun
> ...


Yeah I know what your talking about  But I mean (for me) at least it can be fun to do sometimes


----------



## Fat D (Jan 8, 2012)

leic7 said:


> Fat D said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps it is due to the word straight for heterosexual being gender-neutral, whereas gay, while not exclusively referring to male homosexuals, suggests a male poster, so to be unambiguously gender-neutral, it would have to read "gay/lesbian", and that would not be a significant shortening.
> ...


That is what I mean with "not exclusive". There is a reason there is both an L and a G in LGBT, though yes, the G is sometimes used to refer to lesbians as well.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 8, 2012)

Straight.
(But I can already tell this thread won't end well...)


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 8, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> Straight.
> (But I can already tell this thread won't end well...)


Mainly because there is just not enough Orientation for the tempers here....

EDIT: The reason why i put Bisexual and asexual, is because, 



I'm too lazy to put a full description of it, since everyone understands what i mean.


----------



## Sephi (Jan 8, 2012)

sephisexual asexual.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 8, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > Straight.
> ...


when i saw asexual.. i thought of asexual reproduction lol.
I was like WTF, humans cant do that .
but I didnt know that it also means no interest in sex o.o
A discription for that would be good.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm hoping that it's immediately apparent from my ava/sig combo.





Tanveer said:


> A discription for that would be good.


Maybe some wider reading/broader knowledge on your part?
*EDIT:*


> [14:26:16]  Antoligy: you're 2dsexual I take it?
> [14:26:30]  I'll have to get back to you on that
> [14:26:47]  touhousexual


Incorrect, but I have no problem with this regardless.


----------



## MakiManPR (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm Bi

As others have said this thread wont end well. Humans are sexuals beings that like to have sex don't care with whoever you do it its still sex. All people like sex unless they are asexuals and I personally don't know how they can live without it.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 8, 2012)

Straight. I never understood the homo thing. Whatever. I dont care.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2012)

I am homosexual


----------



## Aurora Wright (Jan 8, 2012)

Bisexual, but it's very difficult for me to find a boy I'm attracted to, so... almost lesbian


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 8, 2012)

Heterosexual.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm a full macho heterosexual.


----------



## Mirby (Jan 8, 2012)

Asexual.


Sometimes seems like I'm just far too interested in knowledge to even bother with anything in that regards.


----------



## Forstride (Jan 8, 2012)

Pizzasexual.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 8, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> Pizzasexual.


----------



## Berthenk (Jan 8, 2012)

Heterosexual here, I think. However, I'm leaving all options open.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 8, 2012)

Hetero

Females be attractive


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Jan 8, 2012)

Gay.

Flamboyantly so.


----------



## BigBootyWomen (Jan 8, 2012)

Straight. 

Where dem' white bitc*es be?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2012)

Asexual? Doesn't that mean you replicate yourself instead of having sex?
Example: Amoeba.


----------



## Fat D (Jan 8, 2012)

there is a difference between asexual reproduction (self-replication) and asexual orientation (no sexual desires). Asexual merely means "no sex".


----------



## digipokemaster (Jan 8, 2012)

im gay and very proud of it but only certain people that i know around in my circle of trust know online friends i dont care if they know but my family dont know and i would like to tell them but they are bible thumping antigay family so i dont think i will tell them. and there are 3 people that are in the circle of trust ( they are the only one in it ) that know im gay and dont care two of them are bi.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 8, 2012)

My sexual orientation is... east. I have a thing for Asian women.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 8, 2012)

Depravo said:


> My sexual orientation is... east. I have a thing for Asian women.


Lol
"I need some variation,especially if she VERY ASIAN"
-Childish Gambino


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2012)

Fat D said:


> there is a difference between asexual reproduction (self-replication) and asexual orientation (no sexual desires). Asexual merely means "no sex".


Lol, in that case I enjoy self-replicating myself by splitting myself in half and waiting for myself to grow back. 
Nah, I'm bi.


----------



## Alexander_86 (Jan 8, 2012)

Straight/Heterosexual  I like boobies like charlie waffles said lol.


----------



## JonForever (Jan 8, 2012)

Im heterosexual, but i have to admit that i like to see lesbians touch each other gently


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jan 8, 2012)

Straight/Heterosexual, Otherwise i wouldnt have a bf....


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 8, 2012)

Heterosexual, I liek titties
True Story


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 8, 2012)

Depravo said:


> My sexual orientation is... east. I have a thing for Asian women.


Orientation in the most literal sense of the word, then.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 8, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> Heterosexual, I liek titties
> True Story


men have titties too


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 8, 2012)

^only if their chest is fat they're tits. Real men like me have pecs.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 9, 2012)

tigris said:


> Asexual? Doesn't that mean you replicate yourself instead of having sex?
> Example: Amoeba.


We can try.


----------



## someonewhodied (Jan 9, 2012)

Hmm. The Furry Straight/Homo options are missing. Though im not a furry, i cant help but notice the lack of the option. (or does that go under "unusual things?)

Straight though.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 9, 2012)

someonewhodied said:


> Hmm. The Furry Straight/Homo options are missing. Though im not a furry, i cant help but notice the lack of the option. (or does that go under "unusual things?)
> 
> Straight though.


Furry is a fetish, not a sexual orientation.


----------



## someonewhodied (Jan 9, 2012)

suprgamr232 said:


> someonewhodied said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm. The Furry Straight/Homo options are missing. Though im not a furry, i cant help but notice the lack of the option. (or does that go under "unusual things?)
> ...


Not if you are screwing animals instead of humans in cat ears.

Well, thats how most people i know view it.


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 9, 2012)

someonewhodied said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > someonewhodied said:
> ...


If you rather have sex in animals rather than humans, i think that belongs in Unusual.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 9, 2012)

someonewhodied said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > someonewhodied said:
> ...


That's called bestiality, another fetish. Anyone who thinks otherwise you're allowed to bitch slap with your tail.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 9, 2012)

Still no one guessed mine ;3


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 9, 2012)

Lots of fetishes out there.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 9, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Still no one guessed mine ;3


HelloKittysexual? ;P


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jan 9, 2012)

Mostly straight, but if the right person came along and happened to be male, I would go with it.  I've heard the phrase "heteroflexible" used in that case.

Though I must say, being a furry makes it damn hard to stay straight.  Peer pressure and all.


----------



## mameks (Jan 9, 2012)

Biwinningsexual.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 9, 2012)

Straight male that campaigns for equal rights for gay and lesbian people.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 9, 2012)

jennajamesonsexual


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 9, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > Jennyfurr said:
> ...


----------



## Lily (Jan 9, 2012)

I joke around that I'm lesbian, but really I'm pansexual if I had to put a label on it. Less about sex though, more about connection.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 9, 2012)

lilsypha said:


> I joke around that I'm lesbian, but really I'm pansexual if I had to put a label on it. Less about sex though, more about connection.



Sounds like you're attracted to cookware. That's my ignorant joke for the day.

Personally, I like boobies so I'll go with hetero.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 9, 2012)

lilsypha said:


> Less about sex though, more about connection.


inb4isn'tthatthesamething


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 9, 2012)

Depravo said:


> My sexual orientation is... east. I have a thing for Asian women.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm less about sexual orientation and more about love, I suppose. Don't get me wrong, I love to ejaculate, but I don't need another person for that. When it comes to sex, I want to be in love. My wife and I happen to share that, so "straight" by default.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 14, 2012)

Straight Homo sapiens here as far as i know. I have to confess my fetish for hentai in general and especially furry material. 



Arnold Schwarzenegger said:


> Straight all the way (with a hint of metro) but I admire fictional masculine beautiful looking men like those in dere anime and games. I've also an obsession with aesthetics and spontaneously post half naked pictures of myself on the interwebz.



Honestly surprised as you look totally homosexual from your temper pics. I guess because you are so busy loving your own self on them photos. And as one self is one gender by circumvolution.. My honest feeling about your vibes man!



DinohScene said:


> You may guess what my orientation is ;D



Haha not sure but i would say gay or bi for you, as the girly act can't be innocent for too long. Unless it is only for the "fun" to provoke people, and now that would be bad. :/



Depravo said:


> My sexual orientation is... east. I have a thing for Asian women.



Well if she is not a westernized Asian, take my hint talking from experience : the only thing you could have that she would care for is your bank account. NO MONEY NO HONEY BRO. Get ready to financially support her family as a whole (cough) if you want the real thing. Different culture i know.. Definitely not mine as i can not stand material people. At all. Though i can't argue Asian ladies sure are beautiful!


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 14, 2012)

Well I love myself and plenty of chicks I know dig me so that's all that matters regardless of outside opinions .


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 14, 2012)

Straight and still single


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 14, 2012)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:


> Well I love myself and plenty of chicks I know dig me so that's all that matters regardless of outside opinions .


Absolutely, as long as it meet your expectations. Just be aware if you want a deep relationship someday, you just won't be able to keep it that way as loving you is your partner role in the couple.. Well, from my outsider POV!


----------

